# The "New Air Force" just got worse.



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Nobody here will probably "get" the subject title, unless you were around for 4 digit squadron numbers turning into 3 digit numbers, MAC became a movie theater (AMC), TAC became ACC, SAC went away, AFR 35-10 were the uniform regs, and you had the misfortune of suffering under McPeak as chief of staff.

Safe spaces now?








Air Force launches 'safe space' for airmen


The U.S. Air Force has launched a new initiative called “Airmen’s Time” which, among other things, aims to create a “safe space” where service members can share perspectives with their commanders.




www.foxnews.com





Chaulk this right up with the Army's 2 moms recruiting commercial.
We are SO losing the next conflict. 

In my day, "Airmans time" was going downtown after a 75 to 179 day TDY working 6-14's, and getting absolutely plowed.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

How did I know this was right from the loins of Chief Bass... While I don't meet the criteria for your timeline, I served during a "transition" period, where I flew with a lot of former SAC guys. In AMC the writing was on the wall, and we knew it. This was back in the early 2000s and we were issued "time out" cards for when an airman would feel "unsafe" or "stressed".



" In my day, "Airmans time" was going downtown after a 75 to 179 day TDY working 6-14's, and getting absolutely plowed."
Luckily it was still like that for us, that was some good morale building. Better than some **** feelings puppet show put on by Chief Bass.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I left active in 97 or 98, i forget exactly. I figured by that time, "The New Air Force" was in full effect. Apparently I was mistaken. The Air Force always did seem to lead the way in being politically correct. As a branch, the one tradition it has is change, just for the sake of it, and for no good reason at all.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

You were on the down hill slide for sure, I joined in 2002 and was told the good times were over. It just got progressively worse year over year. I work with some active duty kids now and it's pretty bad. They wouldn't move if their heads were on fire and their arse was catching. 90% look like they'd flatline if they had to do pushups, let alone defend anything. Not good.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Well..... what can I say? It is changing.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

CAExpat said:


> I could go on for hours (and have), but i'll just say our military is being destroyed by the cancer of wokeism. To quote the grate Jesse Kelly, "Well, what we're watching is the destruction of the U.S. military and what we're going to end up seeing, Tucker, is thousands, tens of thousands, maybe hundreds of thousands of Americans die. That's -- those are the stakes of the game we're playing here. We don't need a military that's woman-friendly, we don't need a military that's gay-friendly -- with all due respect to the Air Force. We need a military that's flat out hostile. We need a military full of Type A men who want to sit on a throne of Chinese skulls. But we don't -- we don't have that now. We can't even get women off of naval vessels. That should be step one, but most of them are already pregnant anyway."


Destruction from within might be the intent. I don't want to devlve too far into that as it will get into politiics, i'll just stop at the word " Demoralization." It's real, and it's working. The services are going to have to harden up, and fast. Times are moving, changing, quickly. I think back to when I was younger. I am nowhere near as hard as I used to be. If i was, I wouldn't be married.

I've been overseas a few times; one of those times started in 94 in a red horse squadron when the first Kim kicked the bucket. Everyone thought we were about to resume the war with the DPRK. Robert Hall got shot down over north Korea (we all called it "Bobby Halls TDY"), and our "operation tempo" as it later called was sick. There were no "Air expeditionary" forces created yet. Being deployed or TDY 300+ days out of the year was normal. I had times when I came back to home base from a TDY, only to have new orders cut and sent back out for another 90 after only being at home station for a weekend. When I finally got back to CONUS, I could not remember how old I was (no joke), or when Xmas was, or any other holiday. It all became trivial **** to me, and I didn't waste a single minute dwelling on stuff that no longer mattered. I learned a lot, one of those things is that people are products of their enviorment. Hard or soft, people will reflect their environment.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I'll try to choose my words wisely, and keep on topic as well; when the armed forces became a jobs program focused on social experimentation, it was all over. 

We deployed with a Red Horse squadron back in 2003, my liver still hasn't recovered 😁


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

CAExpat said:


> I'll try to choose my words wisely, and keep on topic as well; when the armed forces became a jobs program focused on social experimentation, it was all over.


My observations, mostly as an outsider looking in, cause let's face it when you've been out awhile, you've been out awhile... is that there's been an ongoing purge of the officer corps. I don't know how long it's been going on, probably awhile, but three things I'm relatively certain of.

1. Generals, staff officers, the brass, are all political animals in a uniform. It's always been this way. You know it, I know it, anyone who's ever served time in any branch knows it. These appointments, reflect politicians and the bureaucracy in charge at the time.

2. The previous administration put a stop to the ideological purge.

3. The current administration, like Max Rockatanski, lite the blower on said purge within two days of taking office.

I mentioned demoralization earlier, I assume you know exactly what i'm talking about. If not, I spliced together a condensed version of something we were all warned about back in the 80's for the ADD, but mostly out of boredom.








Condensed interview with Yuri Bezmenov


Condensed version for ADD types. Pretty much sums up where we are at as a country.




www.bitchute.com







> We deployed with a Red Horse squadron back in 2003, my liver still hasn't recovered 😁


Oh the storys I could tell. If my inlaws knew what I did in the past, they probably wouldn't invite me to sunday dinners. Work hard, play harder, and I had a lot of per diem burning a hole in my pocket. I'll leave that to your imagination.


----------

